# Error Page for EOI Application at NZ Imm Website



## magicfluency

hi guys, i would like to try to apply an EOI at NZ Imm website, but it keeps prompting an error page saying:

====================================
Access denied

Sorry, but you've been denied access to this page. Possible reasons include:

your session has timed-out 
you've tried to access a page that you don't have permission to access 
you don't have 'cookies' enabled on your browser.
We suggest you close all browser windows, log in once more to Immigration New Zealand website, and try again.
====================================

I am sure I set my browser correctly and tried with different browsers in different OS, still the same. anyone is confronted with the same error? check at your PC to see if it is the same? Thank you so much!


----------



## topcat83

magicfluency said:


> hi guys, i would like to try to apply an EOI at NZ Imm website, but it keeps prompting an error page saying:
> 
> ====================================
> Access denied
> 
> Sorry, but you've been denied access to this page. Possible reasons include:
> 
> your session has timed-out
> you've tried to access a page that you don't have permission to access
> you don't have 'cookies' enabled on your browser.
> We suggest you close all browser windows, log in once more to Immigration New Zealand website, and try again.
> ====================================
> 
> I am sure I set my browser correctly and tried with different browsers in different OS, still the same. anyone is confronted with the same error? check at your PC to see if it is the same? Thank you so much!


What route did you follow to get to the page? Did you follow links from another NZ Immigration web page? Did you log in first? (you'll need to register for online services before it will allow you to make an application)

There's actually a note on the right hand side of the login page that says that some people have had issues logging in, and provides a help page. I've put the link below.

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/secure/Loginproblem.htm

If you're still having issues with their website then I'm afraid you'll have to contact them directly.

Good luck!


----------



## magicfluency

Thank you, Top Cat, but it seems the error persists after i did the steps. hmmm, I think I need to contact them, otherwise I need to submit by paper&mail which is more expensive.


----------

